
UN Data: the Ultimate Research Tool - cawel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/un_data_the_ultimate_research_tool.php
======
cawel
It is still far from <http://www.gapminder.org/> (which does an incredible
good job at leveraging data using visualization techniques/fancy UI), but at
least it's free. Last time I used World Bank data, even for educational
purposes, one needed to pay.

It's hard for me to see a good reason why data from the UN or the World Bank
should not be accessible to everyone.

